# What did you get for Christmas [2015]



## JoJoCan (Dec 24, 2015)

What did you guys get for Christmas? 


~~Coming tomorrow

Santa tracker #1
Santa tracker #2


----------



## Squidward (Dec 24, 2015)

I got a Nutribullet (as a whole family present) and the other thing is a suprise! I'll update later.


----------



## Acruoxil (Dec 24, 2015)

Nothing


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Dec 24, 2015)

Nothing yet, i'm EST.


----------



## Swiftstream (Dec 24, 2015)

Nothing. 
But I'm going out for a fancy dinner tonight.


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Dec 24, 2015)

I sneaked in my presents and i saw 2 amiibos and fe:awakening
Updating l8r/Tomorrow! c:


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Dec 24, 2015)

This thread seriously should have just been made tomorrow. There's no rush.


----------



## boujee (Dec 24, 2015)

Money


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Dec 24, 2015)

DarkDesertFox said:


> This thread seriously should have just been made tomorrow. There's no rush.


*Ahem* Time zones.


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Dec 24, 2015)

Paperboy012305 said:


> *Ahem* Time zones.



Yeah, but more people will be able to respond if this was given an extra day.


----------



## Squidward (Dec 24, 2015)

Paperboy012305 said:


> *Ahem* Time zones.




I don't think it's Christmas anywhere yet.


----------



## Soigne (Dec 24, 2015)

Squidward said:


> I don't think it's Christmas anywhere yet.



australia, japan, etc.


----------



## Squidward (Dec 24, 2015)

Roh said:


> australia, japan, etc.




Wait nevermind me I didn't realize Christmas starts at 12AM lol.


----------



## radioloves (Dec 24, 2015)

Got some socks and some cookies, I remember one time I got a nignt light for Christmas


----------



## TheGreatBrain (Dec 24, 2015)

I'm kind of excited because I usually tell my husband what I want, but this year I didn't. I have no idea what I'm getting. I do know that it will be simple and inexpensive,( because we don't have much money this year) and that makes me even more excited, because I love simple inexpensive gifts the most.


----------



## epona (Dec 24, 2015)

so far just a six week holiday to thailand which i bought myself as a gift to me, from me


----------



## skout (Dec 24, 2015)

chipotle,magic cards, amiibo,  DS stylus :3


----------



## Squidward (Dec 24, 2015)

I got a Xerjoff 1861 Zefiro and a John Masters shampoo & conditioner!


----------



## drizzy (Dec 24, 2015)

no idea because in the US, but im REALLY hoping i got the concert tickets i wanted. i'll update this post later, im actually soooo excited. 

edit: got some awesome vinyl, concert tickets D), clothes, money, ya know, that kinda deal. super happy!


----------



## Llust (Dec 24, 2015)

- 3DS XL because my three year old 3DS really needs to be replaced. There was this one crack in it that wasn't an issue and it somehow got bigger to the point where it's about to snap apart. I'm so glad I transferred my data to the new 3DS just in time
- I'm honestly not sure what this is called, but it's a small canvas where you just use water as paint and practice painting on this special paper. You can't technically waste materials because the water will eventually dry off within just a couple of minutes and you can keep painting on that same canvas


----------



## Squidward (Dec 24, 2015)

skout said:


> chipotle,magic cards, amiibo,  DS stylus :3



Omg it even says "tess" on it, how cute!


----------



## Naekoya (Dec 24, 2015)

nothing c:
well that's only because I don't really need anything haha
but expecting some postcards from friends all over! Definitely can't wait for that >w<) <3


----------



## Kapriznyy (Dec 24, 2015)

It's not Christmas yet where I am. We don't really celebrate it besides putting up a tree (we all agreed not to get each other gifts this year) so unless someone outside my household got me something and I'm unaware, I don't think I'll be opening any presents! But that's alright, it's just another day of the year to me. We're not big holiday people here.


----------



## Mariah (Dec 24, 2015)

I'm not getting anything.


----------



## ZetaFunction (Dec 24, 2015)

I got to open a couple gifts early this week, and they were two red beanbag/foam chairs, a bunch of card sleeves, and a trading-card holding box.


----------



## Goth (Dec 24, 2015)

DarkDesertFox said:


> This thread seriously should have just been made tomorrow. There's no rush.



stop complaining it's not like it's helping

edit:

also I got nothing yet because im Jingle Time


----------



## Nightmares (Dec 24, 2015)

Nothing xD


yet. *insert Lenny face*


----------



## Araie (Dec 24, 2015)

Not yet. I'm in the Central time zone.


----------



## That Zephyr Guy (Dec 24, 2015)

I got a release from this mortal coil.


----------



## device (Dec 24, 2015)

a break from work


----------



## xiaonu (Dec 24, 2015)

I don't open things until tomorrow, but I did get a few things early in the mail c:
Too Faced Chocolate bon bon pallet
Some clothes
Pink kitchenaid mixer


----------



## kayleee (Dec 24, 2015)

So far I've gotten a wallet from my mommy that is the matching one to the handbag I just bought myself


----------



## Rosebud (Dec 24, 2015)

My girlfriend and I gave each other gifts leading up to Christmas. Same with my best friends so I got a few little things. uwu

As far as I know, I'll be getting money from family and my gf says her family got me loads of stuff. I'm not used to getting much but this Christmas has been different. It's nice. (n___n)


----------



## Pearls (Dec 24, 2015)

It's still christmas eve here. All I've gotten so far is a notebook


----------



## ams (Dec 24, 2015)

We don't do gifts in my family, but we've been making lots of great food!


----------



## Vizionari (Dec 24, 2015)

We did some Christmas shopping today (lol), I got a new pair of leggings which I'm pretty happy about


----------



## Rasha (Dec 24, 2015)

I got a candy cane, twix xl bar and cadbury flake


----------



## Gregriii (Dec 24, 2015)

a life

jk thats impossible


----------



## DJStarstryker (Dec 24, 2015)

device said:


> a break from work



That's the best Christmas present ever.


----------



## JoJoCan (Dec 24, 2015)

Who believes in santa?

Track him: 
https://santatracker.google.com/?hl=en#tracker
http://www.noradsanta.org/


----------



## Dinosaurz (Dec 24, 2015)

Emoji poop soft pillow from my brother (thanks so much bro)
Kinder chocolate
and thats it BUT ITS CHRISTMAS NOW AND I KEEP WAKING UP CAUSE IM HYPER


Should add im not expecting anything (But i keep hinting for a wii U but thats never ever happening). I got my 3ds for my birthday/christmas present from my mum back in april. Oh yeah and my brother did the exact same and hes getting a laptop?!?!?!?
My dad got me a laptop that i was promised for years that was ?600 so ofc i dont want anything from him. But christmas isnt about the presents and i just cant wait to christmas because its magical.


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Dec 24, 2015)

StarryWolf said:


> Emoji poop soft pillow from my brother (thanks so much bro)
> Kinder chocolate
> and thats it BUT ITS CHRISTMAS NOW AND I KEEP WAKING UP CAUSE IM HYPER


I'm gonna try to *NOT* be anticipated, cause it'll just give me a terrible headache and having trouble sleeping. Plus, I saw a peak of my presents. But, must, fight, the, excitement!


----------



## Dinosaurz (Dec 24, 2015)

Paperboy012305 said:


> I'm gonna try to *NOT* be anticipated, cause it'll just give me a terrible headache and having trouble sleeping. Plus, I saw a peak of my presents. But, must, fight, the, excitement!



I edited my post. Im doing the exact same i spent 2 hours half awake cause i just cant do this. What did you see? DD


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Dec 24, 2015)

StarryWolf said:


> I edited my post. Im doing the exact same i spent 2 hours half awake cause i just cant do this. What did you see? DD


I saw them only in wrapping paper. I know half of what my gifts were because I went Christmas shopping with me mum. I hope sleeping isn't going to be the *ABSOLUTE WORST* this time of the year!


----------



## Dinosaurz (Dec 24, 2015)

Paperboy012305 said:


> I saw them only in wrapping paper. I know half of what my gifts were because I went Christmas shopping with me mum. I hope sleeping isn't going to be the *ABSOLUTE WORST* this time of the year!



Its 2am here xD
well i needed a break from sleeping. anyway lets hope i dont wake up again!
its worse for me because the hyper side of me always triples on christmas


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Dec 24, 2015)

StarryWolf said:


> Its 2am here xD
> well i needed a break from sleeping. anyway lets hope i dont wake up again!
> its worse for me because the hyper side of me always triples on christmas


Try to think of some boring things. That might work, or take some medicine that will make you go to sleep. Or how about watching a boring video.

(#That'sCheating)


----------



## innerutopia (Dec 24, 2015)

I bought Undertale for myself last night and my grandma gave me 40 bucks last week, but it's still Christmas Eve over here so I haven't opened any presents yet!


----------



## Twisterheart (Dec 24, 2015)

Nothing so far


----------



## riummi (Dec 24, 2015)

My sister bought me a Too Faced semi sweet chocolate bar palette c:
Gonna open some in a few hours


----------



## Blythetastic (Dec 24, 2015)

So far, I do know that I'll be getting a few Animal Crossing amiibo (Reese, Cyrus, KK) and Amiibo Festival. I'm so excited to finally try it! (My mom wanted help figuring out what to get me for Christmas, so that's what I chose.)

My brother bought me a Star Wars tee and a really cute R2D2 blanket.


----------



## ToxiFoxy (Dec 24, 2015)

HYPE HYPE HYPE IT IS 9:56 PM HERE AND I CAN NOT WAITTTTTT


----------



## boujee (Dec 24, 2015)

I got a new 3ds
The rest is just spending money that I'll be putting in the bank.


----------



## uwuzumakii (Dec 24, 2015)

I got a few things as of today, because my family all gathers, has lunch, and shares gifts. I got some Doctor Who stuff, a few DVDs, and a $10 movie pass. I'll update with what I get tomorrow!


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Dec 24, 2015)

Clothes, candy, money, a gold ring, 2 new Wii U games, lots of great new makeup, and my sister surprised me with new bags that match my suitcase so I have lots of matching luggage


----------



## frio hur (Dec 24, 2015)

desert bus 9 shirt
second copy of animal crossing
water heater thingy


----------



## dizzy bone (Dec 24, 2015)

30 bucks gift voucher to kinokuniya from my room mate. my bff and I decided to do an IOU because we were too busy to buy stuff.


----------



## Yuni (Dec 24, 2015)

I have 3 boxes of Lindt chocolates, two coffee boxes and a mug from Kris Kringle and next door neighbours.


----------



## pandapples (Dec 24, 2015)

A lot of clothes and money.


----------



## Aerious (Dec 24, 2015)

led tv, pajamas from lucky brand, n lots of that cash money


----------



## ObeseMudkipz (Dec 25, 2015)

Not really hyped since I mostly get cash and I have to give all of it since my parents halfed my wii u


----------



## pillow bunny (Dec 25, 2015)

and a fluffy blanket


----------



## ObeseMudkipz (Dec 25, 2015)

Yep. Basically got nothing for Christmas. I did get a neat sweater so that's fine!


----------



## Blueskyy (Dec 25, 2015)

I've only done my mom's side.  I got a crock pot from my grandparents and I guess one of my presents tomorrow from my parents was that lol.  So there's one present that won't be a mystery.  I get to take whichever one I don't want back, though, and get money for it.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Dec 25, 2015)

mimihime said:


> - 3DS XL because my three year old 3DS really needs to be replaced. There was this one crack in it that wasn't an issue and it somehow got bigger to the point where it's about to snap apart. I'm so glad I transferred my data to the new 3DS just in time
> - I'm honestly not sure what this is called, but it's a small canvas where you just use water as paint and practice painting on this special paper. You can't technically waste materials because the water will eventually dry off within just a couple of minutes and you can keep painting on that same canvas



A buddha board? Those are really neat! So far I only know the things I got myself for Christmas which are a Terry's Dark Chocolate Orange (I got one for each of my family members) and then also I got myself some boots and a skirt. Everything else I'll have to wait until the morning to find out! Just about 10 hours left!


----------



## Wholockian (Dec 25, 2015)

I got a Playstation 4 (finally on next gen ^w^)


----------



## kassie (Dec 25, 2015)

i got $100 yesterday (wednesday) for christmas, my family doesn't really follow traditional christmas lmao

though i wish we did


----------



## Ichigo. (Dec 25, 2015)

I got a makeup palette, nail polishes, something from Lush, money, and some gift cards. Mostly money though, which I have absolutely no problem with!


----------



## cinny (Dec 25, 2015)

I got a crockpot and makeup from my bf and brother. Gift cards + money from the in-laws!


----------



## Cailey (Dec 25, 2015)

~ new nintendo 3DS xl (dark shiny red) from my boyfriend (my old pink & white xl was hanging by a wire basically and was just really beat up and old!
~ like 3 candles & a few lotions & sprays from bath and body works from mama and best friend
~ apple tv from my mama for mine and my boyfriends apartment
~ new awesome printer from mama (boyfriend and I needed a nice one)
~ cute wood wall dec?r with teal and white accents from mama
~ clothes & gift cards to some clothing shops from everyone
~ tons of candy from everyone

*and more to come throughout the weekend. work christmas and he day after so I can't finish christmas with my parents until sunday evening. *


----------



## Cadbberry (Dec 25, 2015)

Make up so far..... 
I actually have never worn make up at free will and I have stated I hate putting on a beauty face for others but so far on Christmas eve my family only gave me make up


----------



## Dinosaurz (Dec 25, 2015)

AIGHT I'm annoyed cause my mum wont let us open presents till after lunch?!?!?!
I asked her why and shes like "It's a tradition" and im like WTF. I THOUGHT THE TRADITION WAS IN THE MORNING?!?!


----------



## Ayaya (Dec 25, 2015)

StarryWolf said:


> AIGHT I'm annoyed cause my mum wont let us open presents till after lunch?!?!?!
> I asked her why and shes like "It's a tradition" and im like WTF. I THOUGHT THE TRADITION WAS IN THE MORNING?!?!



If you can wait a whole year, you can wait a few more hours 

I don't celebrate Christmas so I'm not getting anything for it, but it was fun to have a reason to send gifts for friends who do!


----------



## GalacticGhost (Dec 25, 2015)

I got:

- Super Mario Maker!
- Splatoon!
- HHD!
- A second copy of AC:NL!

I've been wanting these four games for a while, so I'm really happy that I got them!

I also got:

- A DS Lite (even though I already have a 3DS)
- A new TV (I've had the one I have in my room now for _seven years_!)

Aaaand a load of random stuff you guys probably wouldn't care about, like a little bit of make-up and new PJs.


----------



## Dinosaurz (Dec 25, 2015)

Ayaya said:


> If you can wait a whole year, you can wait a few more hours
> 
> I don't celebrate Christmas so I'm not getting anything for it, but it was fun to have a reason to send gifts for friends who do!



I'm not getting anything. (but honestly i should have a wii U). Just small presents


----------



## Mariah (Dec 25, 2015)

Cadbberry said:


> Make up so far.....
> I actually have never worn make up at free will and I have stated I hate putting on a beauty face for others but so far on Christmas eve my family only gave me make up



They think you _need_ to wear makeup. Take a hint.


----------



## Isabella (Dec 25, 2015)

Mariah said:


> They think you _need_ to wear makeup. Take a hint.



everyone should wear makeup it's an art.


----------



## Xolexiii (Dec 25, 2015)

I got a few really early gifts, from like a week or two ago. They were both money/vouchers and I've already spent them...oops

Otherwise, apart from more cash, I've received a few colouring books (not kids ones, the ones that are really popular at the moment) they came along with some pencils, I got some homemade knitted slippers, some cosmetics and some delicious treats 

It's almost 9:00pm on Christmas Day here, so I'm pretty much done for another year


----------



## kelpy (Dec 25, 2015)

nothin yet.
in a few hours, sure.
I just wish I could get some sleep.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Dec 25, 2015)

Pasta said:


> nothin yet.
> in a few hours, sure.
> I just wish I could get some sleep.



I'm on the same page, but I'm working, in around 6 hours now... the day is going do very very slow...


----------



## cIementine (Dec 25, 2015)

i got:
- candy
- amiibo festival bundle
- reese amiibo
- pink yarn yoshi amiibo
- yoshi's wooly world
- guitar hero live
- super mario maker
- new blanket, bathrobe and bunny slippers
- walking dead t-shirt
- alien tsum tsum
- nightmare before christmas tsum tsums
- winnie the pooh tsum tsum collection
- tsum tsum socks
- fluffy socks
- money
- got to see the event collectibles unwrap (they're awesome)
- cotton candy machine


----------



## Gregriii (Dec 25, 2015)

StarryWolf said:


> I'm not getting anything. (but honestly i should have a wii U). Just small presents



its ok sure your presents are worth more than $20


----------



## epona (Dec 25, 2015)

ahhh my boyfriend got me chanel no. 5 and a pandora princess ring i am CRYIN ITS D BEST


----------



## Trundle (Dec 25, 2015)

My family got a new toaster oven because our old one broke a few months ago.

I got a pair of pyjama pants, two pairs of underwear, and a new pair of sweatpants. Pretty awesome


----------



## emolga (Dec 25, 2015)

Along with Yoshi's Wooly World and some new sneakers!


----------



## creamyy (Dec 25, 2015)

I got a pillow that says 'hibernating come back later' because i'm an antisocial human being that basically hibernates in my bedroom.


----------



## Fantasyrick (Dec 25, 2015)

i got stella glow,smash wii u,chocolate,boxers,shoes,toothbrush,chapstick XD
the stella glow came with A KEY CHAIN and a soundtrack and some other thing lmao


----------



## Oldcatlady (Dec 25, 2015)

I got two betta fishes!!
(Well i went to buy them yesterday because we had no time today)
They're so cute ahhh. I'm obssessed lol.


----------



## Albuns (Dec 25, 2015)

Nothing.


----------



## Belle of Pripyat (Dec 25, 2015)

Earlier this week, I got a $100 gift certificate to Amazon to buy what was in my cart. My packages arrived yesterday on Christmas Eve. Perfect timing! I opened them today.  I got fitness DVDs to add to my collection. (I love exercising.) I also got $120 in gift cards to Chick-Fil-A, $110 cash, and tons of chocolate. I'm going to _need_ those DVDs! LOL


----------



## innerutopia (Dec 25, 2015)

- A bunch of different food and snacks
- "Inside Out" on DVD
- Hatsune Miku Project Mirai DX
- A pair of Pikachu slippers
- A bunch of tea from David's Tea
- A French press
- A Monopoly card game
- And one of those gift packs with body washes and shampoos and a hat


----------



## Dinosaurz (Dec 25, 2015)

Gregriii said:


> its ok sure your presents are worth more than $20



No seriously they aren't. My family isn't rich.


----------



## Temari (Dec 25, 2015)

I got a few of my presents a month early this year, so we'll see what else I get haha;; I'll update it in a bit, we're supposed to open them soon


----------



## ChocoMagii (Dec 25, 2015)

Nothing. We all decided we were going to throw a dinner party. And that was it. ^^


----------



## nintendofan85 (Dec 25, 2015)

Last night, from my family on my mom's side, I got a sweater and a $50 bill.
This morning, from my parents, I got candy, two video games (Super Mario Maker and Monster Hunter 4 Ultimate), and a popcorn machine.
My parents actually got each other the same gift (it was like a SodaStream, but a Cuisinart version).


----------



## Dinosaurz (Dec 25, 2015)

I got a massive gingerbread man, lindor chocolates, wierd friend thing cause i have none, magic book, chocolate phone and ?70 from different relatives, much luckier then i thought! and my dad hasnt even given me his present yet.


----------



## mintellect (Dec 25, 2015)

Amiibo, Amiibo, more Amiibo, and lots of Amiibo.
Also fifty dollars and a huge candy cane of Sixlets.


----------



## That Zephyr Guy (Dec 25, 2015)

I got a gift card, socks, and a nice pile of snacks. Good haul imo.


----------



## milkyi (Dec 25, 2015)

A rose gold Iphone 6s.


----------



## JCnator (Dec 25, 2015)

During the night between 24th and 25th, I got quite a lot of things actually from my grandmother's family compared to last year. However, I'm yet to receive more presents from the rest of my family before the New Year's Eve.

Right now, I got:

- Yoshi's Woolly World
- Bayonetta 2
- Tom Nook amiibo
- Mewtwo amiibo
- A gel perfume
- An assortment of Ferrero Rocher chocolates
- An expensive headphone
- A surprisingly high amount of money


----------



## wassop (Dec 25, 2015)

a nice smart tv to replace my 10+ year old one ( haha oops ) , a lavender pillow spray , some sweaters , and video games


----------



## pillow bunny (Dec 25, 2015)

StarryWolf said:


> No seriously they aren't. My family isn't rich.



it's okay my family is rich and my presents are worth $20


----------



## Blueskyy (Dec 25, 2015)

Cuisinart pots and pans, a crock pot with a timer thingy, cool tupperware, a toaster, a Big One blanket, memory foam slippers, towels, stuff like that  I bought my mom tickets to Trans Siberian Orchestra so I get to go to that on Sunday too.


----------



## HopeForHyrule (Dec 25, 2015)

I got a new faceplate for my 3DS, LoZ carrying case and styluses, some Funko Pop figures, Lego Dimensions (complete with Back to the Future and Doctor Who level packs, woo!), a few movies and a 4th Doctor robe and PJ pants.


----------



## boujee (Dec 25, 2015)

Well my aunt brought me a Emerald ring and Emerald necklace, cause my name is Emerald. I have to get the ring resize since it's quite loose on my ring finger.
I finally got my car finish, so yay.
I woke up to a lovely breakfast, I couldn't really eat much since I've been having recent toothaches but I am very grateful.
I also got some pocket change, 300 dollars to put in my purse.
My uncle is also taking me to go see Star Wars. I'm very happy.

- - - Post Merge - - -

I posted in this thread way too much. I got things on Christmas Eve not Christmas Day.
I'm also very grateful for the art piece Graciella did for me.


----------



## Soigne (Dec 25, 2015)

My parents bought me a Macbook Air, a sleeve for my Macbook, a new bookcase, and 5 new books; from friends I got chocolate turtles, a leather journal, gum, reindeer socks, and an ornament with quotes from my favorite author inside; my grandmother gave me a new lunch box for school; aunt/uncle on my mom's side gave me $40 in cash and a 2016 calendar. I'm going to my other aunt/uncle's house tomorrow for gifts, but I know she got me a new sweater and sweatpants.


----------



## Cadbberry (Dec 25, 2015)

From the morning now
I got a lot of art supplys
Socks
PJs
Amethyst pop dunno funko
Pokemon cards
Pokemon season 1 DVDs
Jeans
Pins for my pin hat
A Pokemon scarf
Beats headphones
Just dance 2016 for the Wii (not wii u)
And a star wars shirt and beanie hat

I appreciate it all though I was really hoping for a wii u, been wanting that since it came out, but I am so lucky to have gotten what I did.


----------



## Flaming_Oceans (Dec 25, 2015)

I got a 
-Swiss Army Knife
-R2D2 USB
-2 Raptors tickets
-Star Wars bookmarks
-A book
-A lot of chocolate 
-A shirt
-Pairs of pants

Getting more things tomorrow.


----------



## kayleee (Dec 25, 2015)

I got a kindle fire and some money and jewelry yayay


----------



## seliph (Dec 25, 2015)

some band shirts, some game shirts, some jewellery


Spoiler: thx momma



View attachment 160057


----------



## Bowie (Dec 25, 2015)

One of the biggest presents I got this year was the Gold iPad Air 2. I'm very, very happy and extremely grateful.


----------



## Kittyinpink87 (Dec 25, 2015)

I got a pusheen the cat apron and mug , a $25 Starbucks gift card . 
I haven't gotten my gifts from my husband yet though.


----------



## 00jachna (Dec 25, 2015)

2 pieces of clothing

Headphones

A book

Xenoblade Chronicles X

and some money


----------



## ime_rbs (Dec 25, 2015)

An Ugg boots
Disney Winnie the Pooh tsum tsum, the big one xD
Starbucks giftcard 
And money


----------



## Rosebud (Dec 25, 2015)

My grandparents filled up my gas tank and they got a flatscreen TV from a black friday sale! So when I move out in May I'll have one. ^^


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Dec 25, 2015)

Gunna post this in a spoiler cause the pic will probably be huge...



Spoiler: PRESENTS



So here is our tree before the fact, because we're horrible people who wanted to spoil each other after our near death experience during the fire... this was our way of coping...(Whiskey the cat for scale)





And here is my mighty haul this year! I'll try to list them as organized from left to right...




Starting off I got a set of molds to make cute koala and kitten sammies for bento boxes, red gel nail polish, a cupcake bath fizz, purple and gold nail polishes, silly straws, Bath and Body Works hand sanitizer, bunny bento picks, cute little bento sauce containers, sculpey tools for clay, a bag of truffles, a candy mountain bubble bar from Lush, an adorable kitty plush and a tiny snail plush(he's on the kitty), a cookie cutter kit for bento boxes with little tiny pieces up to full sandwich sized ones, a brush robot DIY, a smart robot DIY, an oceanic fossil dig kit, chalk pens, a gemstone dig kit, "We Didn't Playtest This at All" a card game, Isabelle amiibo(my first actual amiibo!), a 5 pack of JP series 1 cards(I'm not going to open them until I am done with my current trade but will post them afterwards), an ORANGE VW make-up bag, wax melts that apparently smell like Tim McGraw?, a bag of raw amethyst, matcha mochi, an amethyst pyramid, Adventure Time book, Terry's dark chocolate orange, a grey long sweater (it's behind the stuff...), a self defense kitty knuckle key chain, a 2-D backpack that is actually a backpack,Ouija:The most Dangerous Game book, *Welcome to Nightvale* book, and a giant chalkboard wall sticker.



In my opinion a super successful Christmas! And all of the gifts I got were received well! Hurrah!


----------



## aericell (Dec 25, 2015)

a Korilakkuma plush (ty duckyluv)
a stuffed dog
turtlenecks & fluffy socks
money
also some tokidoki stuff and little goodies from the line thing


----------



## MintySky (Dec 25, 2015)

I got a new iphone cover, a wallet, a book and a white and rose gold watch. I got other things but can't be bothered listing them


----------



## Chaotix (Dec 25, 2015)

Money and Giftcards


----------



## brownboy102 (Dec 25, 2015)

- Money
- My own copy of Splatoon
- Socks
- Headphones
- Deodorant (There was a note on it saying "Take a hint" lmao)
- A book about The Great War (WWI)


----------



## xiaonu (Dec 25, 2015)

Opened gifts today and got:
makeup
clothes 
smart watch
hello kitty collectables
MLP collectables
hello kitty stationary items
organizers for my cat's stuff
some hello kitty house wares
stuff from bath and body works


----------



## teto (Dec 25, 2015)

Eh, man -
Star Wars: Battlefront and Assassins Creed Unity for Xbox One
Tons of shower stuff (these were from my parents i think they're trying to tell me something)
Tons of new Gemstones, plus a gemstone book
Fantasy Life for 3DS
Chocolate
Some clothes and stuff

Christmas this year was a success.


----------



## piichinu (Dec 25, 2015)

Money


----------



## jiny (Dec 25, 2015)

A bracelet, Wii U, and Super Smash Bros for Wii U. I'll get more stuff tomorrow.


----------



## piichinu (Dec 25, 2015)

Sugarella said:


> A bracelet, Wii U, and Super Smash Bros for Wii U. I'll get more stuff tomorrow.



Add me


----------



## Dinosaurz (Dec 25, 2015)

Sugarella said:


> A bracelet, Wii U, and Super Smash Bros for Wii U. I'll get more stuff tomorrow.



Lol spoiled, I wanted one.
But I'm saving up for the NX instead because I don't wanna buy a console right before a new one comes out


----------



## Celestefey (Dec 25, 2015)

I got a lot more presents this year than I expected lmao, but then again I didn't really ask for anything expensive. I DID get Xenoblade Chronicles X (yeeeeeessss i'm so hyped <3), as well as Reese, Cyrus, and Lottie amiibo (the Lottie was a complete surprise but I still love her), amiibo cards, some chocolates, pyjamas, some clothes, perfumes and bath bombs, a new blanket, and some new shoes too. ovo I was honestly surprised with a lot of my presents but they were all really great. I didn't get any art stuff though but I'll probably go out and buy some new stuff with my Christmas money. ^^ So yeah overall it was a great year and I'm so happy and I appreciate all of my presents aaaaa. <3


----------



## Nightmares (Dec 25, 2015)

I got: 

From my mum / stepdad / stepsister:

-A Sony Smart Watch
-A TV
-Death Note box set
-Death Note novel
-Death Note L necklace (my mum's only ever heard me talking about Death Note, so thats why everything is DEATH NOTE DEATH NOTEEEE!11!11)
-Chocolates
-Manga ink pen set
-A cool light up-y alarm clock thing xD
-A Pug pillow
-A few other little bits

From my dad:

-A printer
-A Captain America wallet (Steve is looking pretty sexay xD)
-A set of chopsticks lmao
-Amiibo cards (HHD)
-Amiibo cards collectors album (HHD)

From my grandma:

-Tokyo Ghoul 3 and 4
-Blood of Eden series

From my aunt / uncle:

-How to draw chibi and other style animals book
-A trilogy of books
-Another trilogy
-Voucher for a pottery class
-A few makeup-y / showery bits 
-A..Swar...Swaroski..? Swar...something....pen
-Chocolate

And I think that's it. I feel a bit bad for having this much stuff xD


----------



## meowlerrz (Dec 25, 2015)

Money


----------



## riummi (Dec 25, 2015)

Nightmares said:


> I got:
> 
> --



wow thats a lot of stuff
money


----------



## TheGreatBrain (Dec 25, 2015)

I got just what I wanted. Chocolate covered cherries and books.


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Dec 25, 2015)

My grandma also gave me $290 and my aunts and uncles gave me a total of $115 to spend. I honestly wasn't expecting to get that much. Really nice of them to do that.


----------



## Mairmalade (Dec 25, 2015)

I received a steam card, a couple sweaters, socks, and money. 

There were a few scattered items as well: shampoo, lip balm, and body lotion.


----------



## Halloqueen (Dec 25, 2015)

I received Hyrule Warriors, Super Mario Maker, Shovel Knight, and $60 for use on the Nintendo eShop for 3DS and Wii U. I also received a gift card for Gamestop, some shirts, a blanket, and a cute penguin cookie jar.




DarkDesertFox said:


> My grandma also gave me $290 and my aunts and uncles gave me a total of $115 to spend. I honestly wasn't expecting to get that much. Really nice of them to do that.


Yay, an Ike amiibo!


----------



## Ichigo. (Dec 25, 2015)

Just used some of my Christmas money to buy stuff so now I'm waiting for BTS' hwayangyeonhwa pt. 1 and pt.2 to show up as well as a group poster from pt. 2 :') I think I'm gonna use the rest of the money to buy skincare products!


----------



## dawsoncreek (Dec 25, 2015)

Used my Christmas money to order some Japanese skincare products from ebay...The shipping is free, so I should get it between Jan. 13 and Feb. 11...good times...


----------



## Nightmares (Dec 25, 2015)

riummi said:


> wow thats a lot of stuff
> money



Normally I get like two things; I'm surprised. Oh god I feel spoiled


----------



## jiny (Dec 25, 2015)

Nightmares said:


> I got:
> 
> From my mum / stepdad / stepsister:
> 
> ...


i barely got a good gift. the Wii U was just for my brother mostly.


----------



## Nightmares (Dec 25, 2015)

Sugarella said:


> i barely got a good gift. the Wii U was just for my brother mostly.



Aw ;-;

What did you get?


----------



## dudeabides (Dec 25, 2015)

I didn't take a picture but Xenoblade's new game and that Mario tennis game.  Oh, and some supplies for my fishing hobby.


----------



## SoftFairie (Dec 25, 2015)

I got a new drawing tablet since I broke the one I bought myself earlier this year c:


----------



## stained_cheri (Dec 25, 2015)

A new laptop, the new 3DS system, a few games, amiibo cards, and money~ <3


----------



## santoyo.bay (Dec 25, 2015)

I got a pillow, some incense, fuzzy socks, and a pair of shoes.


----------



## Trundle (Dec 25, 2015)

Sugarella said:


> i barely got a good gift. the Wii U was just for my brother mostly.



holy frig I don't know why I'm reading this thread, I know it's gonna aggravate me


----------



## Peter (Dec 25, 2015)

I got a TV for my new room, and some other smaller things like aftershave, clothes and stuff. I'm so so grateful for what my mum + dad do for me all year, not just christmas; and I can't even say how thankful I am to have them!

idk why I'm posting this here since I'm p sure they don't have TBT accounts


----------



## brownboy102 (Dec 25, 2015)

Trundle said:


> holy frig I don't know why I'm reading this thread, I know it's gonna aggravate me



Literally me


----------



## Llust (Dec 25, 2015)

got some cute cat tights from my friend and cat ears to go with it


----------



## device (Dec 25, 2015)

well I got $250 and a *** ton of stuff, pretty good considering I didn't want anything


----------



## BungoTheElf (Dec 25, 2015)

It was bought before christmas but I got a wooden pose model on black friday and im gonna get undertale later

aND MY AUNT AND UNCLEF GOT ME THISUS BABDBBABDA



Spoiler: im scereaming


----------



## shannenenen (Dec 25, 2015)

I'm spoiled as heck but I got a lot of clothes, a time turner, a watch, Happy Home Designer and 4 card packs, a Harry Potter cookbook, a mug, Ravenclaw sweats, a jacket, and a bunch of board games, among other things.


----------



## Tao (Dec 25, 2015)

Two hoodies, bunch of socks, a new battery for my e-cig, Tolborone, bunch of deodorant and shower stuff and ?200. 

I've got a pink yarn Yoshi amiibo but my friend hasn't given it to me yet. It still counts. I've seen it, I just insisted he take it home and wrap it.



I dunno what to spend the money on. I'm either going to get clothes and 3DS/Wii U games *or* wait till payday so I can put it towards a PS4.


----------



## Beardo (Dec 25, 2015)

Amiibo Festival, candy, Fallout 4 (tfw I played for 2 hours without noticing), a sweater, some amazing soaps, $60, some cool lip gloss stuff, satanic sacrifices (from my sister), and the Beatles are on spotify now!


----------



## JCnator (Dec 25, 2015)

TheBigJC7777777 said:


> During the night between 24th and 25th, I got quite a lot of things actually from my grandmother's family compared to last year. However, I'm yet to receive more presents from the rest of my family before the New Year's Eve.
> 
> Right now, I got:
> 
> ...



I said that earlier in the thread, but I just wanted to add more Christmas presents I've gotten tonight.

I got another headphone, which is Sony's MDR-10RBT. I've read reviews about both of these headsets, and I think that the Sony one is what I'll regularly use. I might the Siberia Raw Prism Gaming Headset I got earlier during Christmas as a backup if the former breaks. That one has a cheaper build quality, so-so sound output and terrible microphone that picks up pretty much everything surrounding around me.

And also, I got Xenoblade Chronicles X. I haven't finished the New 3DS port of the Wii's classic Xenoblade Chronicles, but I wonder how much that'll impact my enjoyment to the Wii U installment while I was still goofing around at Colony 9 before going in that first cave, even after 5-6 hours of gameplay.


----------



## Zane (Dec 26, 2015)

not getting together and doing gift-exchanges with my family until new year's so i don't know what all i got but this is the stuff I received today :>

-Tom Nook amiibo
-Mabel amiibo
-Mewtwo amiibo
-Story of Seasons

v happy with this, especially Story of Seasons which I've wanted 5ever


----------



## Acruoxil (Dec 26, 2015)

Nothing 

Oh wait I got something.



Spoiler


----------



## RainCrossing (Dec 26, 2015)

I got Happy Home Designer from my mum .


----------



## Nightmares (Dec 26, 2015)

Aerate said:


> Nothing
> 
> Oh wait I got something.
> 
> ...



lmao what, why didn't you get anything xD


----------



## Araie (Dec 26, 2015)

Well, a couple things I got include.. 

- Yoshi's Wooly World 
- Tom Nook amiibo 
- Animal Crossing amiibo festival
- Link amiibo
- Mario (for Mario Party,) amiibo
- Villager amiibo
- Michael Kors phone case
- New 3DS XL (which has the Hyrule design on it.)
- Legend of Zelda Windwaker (for Wii U) 

I did get some other things, but I don't really want to list everything.


----------



## sej (Dec 26, 2015)

I got

-Ps vita
-Ps vita games
-Bowser amiibo
-HHD in a pack with an amiibo card the the thingy you put amiibo cards on
-A really cool pencil case
-Pokemon X
-Money
-Chocolate/sweets
-A key ring 
-New earrings
-A dressing gown
-A night dress
-Slippers
-Cosy socks
-DVD
-Perfume

I don't know if I forgot anything.


----------



## alicelou (Dec 26, 2015)

I got a new camera lense and tripod and a big jar of sweets!


----------



## strawberrywine (Dec 26, 2015)

Haven't opened the rest from distant relatives yet but
- BB-8 Pop! Vinyl
- Boba Fett Pop! Vinyl
- A Towel
- A Pen Case
- A Speaker
- One of those mini segways or whatever they're called (haven't gotten it yet)
- Earphones
- Assorted food
- Money
- Set of 72 Prisma Color pencils (haven't gotten it yet)
- Metallic pens and crayons


----------



## cIementine (Dec 26, 2015)

pumpkins said:


> i got:
> - candy
> - amiibo festival bundle
> - reese amiibo
> ...



also a miss bunny plush from the disney store to match the thumper one i received last year.
had a lovely christmas. hope you all did too.


----------



## Acruoxil (Dec 26, 2015)

Nightmares said:


> lmao what, why didn't you get anything xD



Because no one gifted me anything xD



Sej said:


> I got
> 
> -Ps vita
> -Ps vita games



Ayy nice, what games did you get?


----------



## StrawberryTiger (Dec 26, 2015)

Loads of socks. A glass-painting from my sis. A cookie that looked like a melted snowman. Manga books in French (Which is why they have to be sold and 'exchanged' to a comic book).

Aaaaand that's it. Warm and fuzzy Christmas spirit, too. Didn't feel too much like Christmas because of the lack of snow.


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Dec 26, 2015)

Oh, btw. I got lots of amiibos, DI game with Inside Out and Disgust (My other waifu, but Toadette is #1 waifu. For the fictional world that is) Yo-kai Watch, Super Mario Maker, few movies, the underrated Skylanders Superchargers. (The whole series, not the game itself. Now that you know I play it and the secret's out, I don't feel too embarrassed. Unless you call me names for playing it...) Yoshi's Woolly World and more. Can't think of the names ATM. But that's what I got and i'm happy about it!

Also, my brother got Splatoon, not me.


----------



## kelpy (Dec 26, 2015)

KK Slider plush <3
a Dell Venue 10 tablet w/ keyboard and drawing pen <3
HHD & amiibo cards
a comforter set which I adore
candy
Turtl Bracelets (they're sooo cute, look them up)

Not a bad Christmas at all.


----------



## Taj (Dec 26, 2015)

An Ipad mini lol, parents are like NO.


----------



## sock (Dec 26, 2015)

Mainly books & a creative writing course  I'm thrilled!!


----------



## MayorJudyOfZootopia (Dec 26, 2015)

2 AC Amiibos!









AC Cards
ACNL Calendar (2016)
CAT HOODIE <3
15$ Itunes card (that i used on my games >)
Soft Kitty shirt 
tons of cross body bags
Necklaces
a gem-encrusted cat watch
ya thats pretty much it i wanna share lol


----------



## Iced_Holly (Dec 26, 2015)

I got;

-iPod Touch
-New 3DS XL
-Pokemon Super Mystery Dungeon
-Yoshi's Cookie (NES)
-Tetris Attack
-A long sleeve plaid button-up shirt
-New pajamas
-Bedsheets
Gift Cards for itunes ($50), Chick-Fil-A ($40), and Amazon ($40)
-Candy Cane-scented body wash
-A ton of candy

Good haul this year. =)


----------



## ObeseMudkipz (Dec 26, 2015)

I got these actually but one was from about 2 weeks ago


Spoiler:  Screw lighting






I got smesh from an awesome friend
Spratoon from my cousin
And Hyrule warriors from my brother

I also have that jacket but it's somewhere in my closet


----------



## ZetaFunction (Dec 26, 2015)

I got:

~ two red foam gaming chairs (they're like beanbag chairs but foam instead)
~ magic the gathering 2015 core set
~ magic the gathering plainswalkers board game
~ r2d2 card tin (like a trading card tin but it's really thin)
~ a single yu-gi-oh card in the r2d2 tin: Relinquished
~ raw lapis lazuli (a few small chunks)
~ silver or sterling silver mahogany obsidian ring (??? wtf i think it was for someone else LMAO)
~ minecraft origami
~ two piano lesson books
~ rock and mineral poster
~ MONEY aka best gift ever


----------



## Hyoshido (Dec 26, 2015)

Got the munz, bought stuff with the munz


----------



## innerutopia (Dec 26, 2015)

I went to see my father's side of the family today and got a few more things!

- A deck of playing cards
- Gloves and a scarf/hat combo
- A stuffed owl
- Some body wash, body butter, scrub and lotion
- $150 in cash and a $40 gift card for the mall
- An ornament for the Christmas tree
- A handmade apron from my grandma
- A planner for the new year


----------



## Holla (Dec 27, 2015)

I got:

- a Nascar hoodie with my favourite driver's number and colours on it
- Angel Wing with Heart Pandora charm
- Captian Toad Treasure Tracker for Wii U
- Pajamas 
- Cozy track pants
- Underwear socks etc... The fun stuff
- Cat calendar
- Tickets to go see Cinderella in live theatre in January
- Jolly Ranchers
- Tic-Tacs
- Hand knitted blanket from my Grandma
- Also a hand knitted shawl from her too
- $100 from my Nana

- I also just ordered a Greninja Amiibo from Amazon, so I guess that sort of counts? I'd have asked for Amiibo for Christmas but having several already makes things difficult as only I know which ones I already have lol (as I have just under 30 now ).


----------



## kelpy (Dec 27, 2015)

ah! I just got the annual 60 bucks from grammy. tysm, grandma!


----------



## Megan. (Dec 27, 2015)

I got:

Amiibo Festival + all AC amiibo currently out 
ACNL calendar 
Super Mario Maker
A Splatoon Wii U controller case 
ACNL guidebook
HHD guidebook
Splatoon artbook
AC amiibo card album series two + 3 packs of cards
Chocolate 
Money


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 27, 2015)

- Money
- Clothes
- Assault alarm thing.. like you pull out a thing if someone assaults you and it makes loud noises
- A book; 1001 albums you need to hear before you die or whatever..
- Hand cremes
- Body butter
- Free entrance card to the amusement park next summer
- Gift cards 

Also I bought AC: NL for myself


----------



## Goth (Dec 27, 2015)

Moko said:


> - Money
> - Clothes
> - Assault alarm thing.. like you pull out a thing if someone assaults you and it makes loud noises
> - A book; 1001 albums you need to hear before you die or whatever..
> ...



Why do you need an assault alarm? (◡‿◡✿)


----------



## sej (Dec 27, 2015)

Aerate said:


> Because no one gifted me anything xD
> 
> 
> 
> Ayy nice, what games did you get?



Sorry for late reply D:
I got Minecraft and Lego Jurassic World lol.
I plan on buying some more games with the money I got! 
What games do you recommend?


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 27, 2015)

L o t t i e said:


> Why do you need an assault alarm? (◡‿◡✿)



Ask my uncle and his family lol


----------



## ACNLover10 (Dec 27, 2015)

I got:

- A Wii U! 
- $60 from mom
- Mario kart 8
- Animal crossing City folk lol
- Super Mario 3d world
- Nintendo land
- Clothes
- Gum & Chocolates
- Helicopter with a HD camera (Spy on neighbors xD)
- Giant clock for my room

It was a great Christmas!


----------



## radioloves (Dec 27, 2015)

Ohk, I got a mug and a case for my ipad. So glad it wasn't another night light xD


----------



## nerdatheart9490 (Dec 27, 2015)

A record player and some albums. Was totally not expecting it, but I was super happy. I also got some Doctor Who TARDIS slippers. Also a surprise because my feet are huge and I can never find slippers in my size


----------



## biibii (Dec 27, 2015)

a Wacom intuos


----------



## Joy (Dec 27, 2015)

Nothing... being 20 sucks lol


----------



## Chris (Dec 27, 2015)

I got pretty spoiled this year. Some of my favourite gifts were_ Bayonetta 1 & 2 _from Meg-Mog, beautiful earrings from Justin, a Reese plush from Jeremy (as part of a Secret Santa we were both in), and a Lucifer (from _Cinderella_) plush from my parents.


----------



## Damniel (Dec 27, 2015)

I didn't get what i wanted, a life.


----------



## LambdaDelta (Jan 9, 2016)

I am the late one it is me

CDs:
40mP - Chiisana Jibun to Ookina Sekai
doriko - Nostalgia
HachioujiP - DESKTOP CINDERELLA
keeno - before light
keeno - in the rain
sasakure.UK - Do Vocaloids Dream of Doomsday Bird?
WONDERFUL☆OPPORTUNITY! - WON☆OPO: THE BEST OF BEST!!

books:
Dragonball 3-in1: Vol 1
JoJo6215
JOJO A GO! GO!
One-Punch Man: Vol 1
One-Punch Man: Vol 2

misc:
Hyrule crest wris****ch
Zelda Windwaker throw blanket

money:
$300 debit gift card thingy
$50 debit gift card thingy
$10,000 check


----------



## Guero101 (Jan 9, 2016)

Apple watch, blanket, cologne, clothes, yeti rambler, predators shirt, pj's, bae


----------



## Emizel (Jan 10, 2016)

A watch and money.


----------



## focus (Jan 10, 2016)

err i don't celebrate christmas chECK UR PRIVILEGE


----------



## enchilada (Jan 10, 2016)

LambdaDelta said:


> I am the late one it is me
> 
> CDs:
> 40mP - Chiisana Jibun to Ookina Sekai
> ...



let's be friends


----------

